# كل ترانيم وتماجيد والحان السيده العذراء مريم



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2010)

اسطوانه  
 تشتمل على كل ترانيم وتماجيد والحان السيده العذراء مريم
واليك بتفاصيل محتوى الاسطوانه

اشرطه صوتيه
1 - شرايط بولس ملاك
- نغمات العدرا ( فى خمسه اجزاء )
- يلا اظهرى
- حكايات العدرا
- قيثاره العدرا
- العدرا فى قلبى
2- شرايط انطون ابراهيم عياد
- مجد مريم
- ما احلاكى يا مريم
3- شريط الام المثاليه لساتر ميخائيل
4- شريط ام النور لميلاد بشرى
5- شريط ام حنونه لفيفيان السودانيه
6-شريط ترانيم للاطفال
7- شريط ترانيم لسوسنه باسيوط
8-شريط امدح فى البتول لشباب الانبا رويس
9-شريط سيمفونيه مريميه لبرسوم القس اسحق

ترانيم صوتيه مختاره  
ترانيم فيديو
معظمها من قناة سى تى فى وقناة اغابى

الحان وتماجيد
- لحن اونوف امو ماريا وافرحى يا مريم بالاضافه الى لحن اتاى بارثينوس للمعلم ابراهيم عياد
- الحان صوم العدرا بالاضافه الى كل الحان التمجيد للشماس عادل ماهر وبرسوم القس اسحق
- تمجيد للعدرا القديسه مريم للشماس بولس ملاك بالاضافه الى بعض الالحان

رفع بخور عشيه بمشاركه فريق ابو فام

تمجيد فى قمه الجمال والرو عه لفريق ابو فام

والاسطوانه فى 7 اجزاء

واليك روابط التحميل



http://www.mediafire.com/?iwzlgm2njcb


http://www.mediafire.com/?izzdz2z0nyn



http://www.mediafire.com/?dymnudyotly



http://www.mediafire.com/?dymnudyotly


http://www.mediafire.com/?dymnudyotly



http://www.mediafire.com/?mnvwlmnogzz


http://www.mediafire.com/?jwt1m2nro03


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم ايديك استاذي


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي

جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديك استاذي
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



مرور  غااالى وكريم جدا جدا

شكرا

سلام ونعمه




​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي
> 
> جميل جدا



مرور  غااالى وكريم جدا جدا

شكرا

سلام ونعمه




​


----------



## nermeen1 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ايهاب اسحق (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الجزء الرابع و الخامس فالروابط الخاصة به تحيلنا الى الجزء الثالث


----------

